# NEW PONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## CritterCountry (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok long story short I am mentoring at a lady's farm this summer to get some foaling experience.

I have always only ever had minis and these were QH's and Paints. I told her I had to seriously think of selling Dally as she is now broke for everything but cart, and I think a little kid would get a kick out of her. I love her so much, don't get me wrong, but the urge to RIDE is horrible.

So this lady tells me that I will love the pony mare in the one field. So off I go to see her.At this point I have no intentions of anything, I am just going to look at a pretty pony.

Man did I fall in love instantly. She is the perfect size. Her temperament is wonderful. She is three. She is not broke, but I can manage that.

So I agonized. I knew hubby would say no instantly. So I mentioned it halfheartedly and he said YES, if I sold Dally and came up with the money myself I could have her. We have to re-do the property anyway so this gives me an excuse to upgrade






So while worrying about where to get the extra money (she is more than I would have been asking for Dally), the lady emails me and tells me we will trade ponies and Dally can be her son's pony and her niece could ride her. I about died right there.

So after foaling season is done and mentoring is over(where I can play with "Indy" all summer long), we will be swapping the ponies.

I am so incredibly excited. The bonus is Dally will be down the street from my in laws so I can see her whenever I want!

So without further ado...here is Indigo, or 'Indy' for short.

For some reason I never got pics of her other side!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations!



and all the bonuses



:yeah


----------



## MINI REASONS (Feb 10, 2011)

Shes Beautiful!!! Congratulations!! Have fun riding her!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's awesome,congrats. I could not ever give up riding,you're gonna have a blast!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 11, 2011)

She's adorable! Love her markings! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 11, 2011)

She is beautiful, you will have fun training her and riding for many years to come Love her markings and what a pretty face


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, don't you just love when everything falls together on something as special as this? Very happy for you. She's a lovely girl-lovely proportions and built to be a nice ride. You'll have to post some video of her moving. I bet she moves really pretty!


----------



## wingnut (Feb 11, 2011)

That is really nice! Love how it all worked out


----------



## CritterCountry (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks,I am going to see her this week-end so will take more pics and video


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## jleonard (Feb 12, 2011)

She is a cutie! Have fun breaking her, I'd love to see pictures of her once she's under saddle. I adore ponies


----------



## CritterCountry (Feb 13, 2011)

That's hilarious, have fun breaking her...LOLOLOL



I am NOT looking forward to that.

Thanks for all the compliments. She is classified as sabino+tobiano+splash.

So when she is broke I will be looking for a cute dilute welsh (section A) stallion for her


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2011)

Very pretty girl


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 16, 2011)

When things just fall into place like they did for you I think it's obvious you two were meant to be together. She's a pretty girl for sure.


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

She is beautiful !!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 16, 2011)

She's lovely. I can see why you wanted her.


----------

